# Good rocks



## Fishkid12 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is my first post. I have a empty 45 gallon and a 29 gallon. I want some new rocks for a slightly different look. Could you give recommendations and pics for anything that looks good other than Texas holey rock.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Check out this thread. It has pics of some nice rock I just got for my new tank.

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=272777


----------



## Fishkid12 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok thanks. I do like the look of lava rock, but I have not been to my landscape supply store. I do know that they have slate though, could I many see some pics of tanks with slate in them?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I just bought cobble stone for $10 a pound, a bunch in my trunk cost $8. I'm going to clean it up and stagger it


----------



## Fishkid12 (Sep 8, 2013)

Could I see a pic of the cobblestone?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

They're just dirty rocks now, like the kind you put in your flower bed. I need to wash them


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

And I men't ten cents a pound


----------



## Fishkid12 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anything else?


----------

